# lactose intolerance... wierd result



## asha (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey everyone, i had my lactose intolerance test and i am lactose intolerant. however when i gave my breath sample before i drank the sugary solution there was already quite a large amount of hydrogen present even though i followed the fast and the dietary instructions. can anyone shed light on what this may be? thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Based on this study: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...0&dopt=Abstract it sounds like this is not unheard of.


> quote:History and laboratory data were reviewed in the 15 patients where fasting breath hydrogen exceeded 42 parts per million. Seven had documented small bowel bacterial overgrowth and an additional 3 patients had radiographic evidence of intestinal stasis.


Mentions what they found for some people that have this.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I'd say there is a good chance you have SIBO and not lactose intolerance. The test is bound to be "positive" if you have SIBO, but may turn negative if the SIBO is treated.


----------



## asha (Apr 28, 2006)

well my first breath without taking the drink was -54 then it went to -277 so it was really high


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:-54 then it went to -277 so it was really high


The numbers are positive, not negative. Assuming those number are accurate, they are extremely high, very abnormal. I think you should be evaluated for pseudo-obstruction.


----------

